# Word of the Week - Week 24, 2015



## SENC (Jun 7, 2015)

absonant - an adjective meaning wide from the purpose; contrary; discordant: opposed to consonant (no, Tony, the opposite of consonant is not vowel).

I'm thinking, as "high brow" and learned as we are at WB, we should probably have an absonant emoticon where more common forums have off-topic emoticons.

And, this week, I offer a bonus word - a sursy, if you will. I was reminded of this word this morning by a friend's FB post. Because it is such a regional word, most of you have not likely heard it... but it is a wonderful southern word from a more gentile time and deserves wider spread. I heard it a lot as a child, but more sparingly now. I'm curious how many of you are familiar with it (and where you were raised if you are familiar with it).


sursy - a noun meaning a small, unexpected gift just to show you care or were thinking of someone. They aren't common, and must be a surprise to be sursies (meaning small "routine" gifts wouldn't qualify). A sursy is sort of a predecessor to our contemporary random act of kindness. Sursy is pronounced sir-see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 7, 2015)

Wellll what's regioums is uts frum causse we nevers hearda it in da mississippi regioums


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 7, 2015)

I see sursy by the seashore selling seashells, and sure, you see Tony absonant of yourself when it comes to the use of proper ingles.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm liking the bonus word, sursy, better and find it would be used more around the folks that I grew up with for darned sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 7, 2015)

When my wife is mad at me, I'm forced to be absonant...

Perhaps a sursy would get me back in her good graces.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2015)

I used to hear sursy growing up here, but it's been a coon's age. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 7, 2015)

DKMD said:


> When my wife is mad at me, I'm forced to be absonant...
> 
> Perhaps a sursy would get me back in her good graces.


Exceptionally well done, Doc!


----------



## SENC (Jun 7, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Wellll what's regioums is uts frum causse we nevers hearda it in da mississippi regioums


You may be more familiar with another southern term... whoopin'. Young boys who deserve and get regular whoopins rarely get sursies.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2015)

I used to hear sursy when my paternal grandma was alive but I heard whoopin a hell of a lot more. Cause I was on the receiving end of a lot of them. Used to piss my dad off _"Son you knew you were going to get a whoopin when you did that so why did you do it anyway?" _

_"I dunno dad. Can I go back out and play after my whoopin?" _

You got a word for that Henry? My dad used to call me Maverick when he wasn't mad at me and knot head when he was mad at me.


----------



## SENC (Jun 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You got a word for that Henry?


I do indeed: boy. 

If you'll accept 2 words, I can be more specific: teenage male. 

Dumbest creatures on the face of the earth. Capable of ONLY one thought at any one moment, which means no ability to conceive of consequences. Also means they can only be told/given direction about one thing at a time... if a two-step process, if given both at the same time one (and probably both) will be forgotten or screwed up.


Whoopins are part of the solution.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2015)

I need to bring in a note from my mom for being absonant from english class today because I was feeling sursy.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I used to hear sursy when my paternal grandma was alive but I heard whoopin a hell of a lot more. Cause I was on the receiving end of a lot of them. Used to piss my dad off _"Son you knew you were going to get a whoopin when you did that so why did you do it anyway?" _
> 
> _"I dunno dad. Can I go back out and play after my whoopin?" _
> 
> You got a word for that Henry? My dad used to call me Maverick when he wasn't mad at me and knot head when he was mad at me.



Be happy you are of Irish descent Kevin and not Greek. When I was a kid, I got plenty of whoopins too. When I was about 10, my Dad said "Bubba, you're getting too old for whoopin, I'm going to punish you they way they do in the Old Country". He put uncooked rice on the floor and made me kneel on it. I was begging to be whooped in 5 minutes! Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 8, 2015)

@Kevin --"knothead" huh? Reckon our Dads knew each other??? 

@DKMD ----most excellent pun--

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

